# Great smoking rack for cookers



## wingman (May 26, 2010)

Hi all,  weeks ago I was visiting the Jacks Old South on-line store to pick up some of my favorite rub (The Jacks Old South Hickory). While in the store I ran across the smoking rack pictured below. $10 was a reasonable price so I bought one. Man these things work great! I spray it with PAM and its very handy for hot smoking meats and very nice for cold smoking cheese. It's sized right to fit in the dish washer and helps keep your cookers grates allot cleaner. I simply place my meats for smoking on the rack as I finish prepping it for smoking. Then pick it up and place it on the cooker grates.

I was in Safeway the other day and found the very same rack on sale for *$4.99!* Ouch! Well, I like them and only bought one from Myron. I bought 7 more at that price so I had enough to place on all my cookers at one time for the big cook outs for family. Anyway, I thought they were a great deal and very handy so I figured I would share this info with all of you. Nice price @ *$4.99*. Off sale they are $5.99.

Here is the Jacks Old South rack for $10 + shipping Size 10" X 15"


----------



## pandemonium (May 27, 2010)

i dont get it? what is it for? is it cloth under the rack to catch juices? what purpose does it serve?


----------



## wingman (May 27, 2010)

It's a rack to set your meat on. Then you place it on the cooker. When it comes time to remove the meat you just left it out by the handles instead of transferring the pork butts or what ever to a baking sheet or some other means of getting it to the kitchen. This really shines when smoking cheese. It stays perfectly clean because you just put it in the dishwasher after your cook. It worked well for smoking Pecans as well.







If you already use a pan etc then it won't be of use.


----------



## richoso1 (May 27, 2010)

Now why didn't someone make racks like that for the GOSM type smoker? Thanks for the headsup.


----------



## smokinjoe1970 (Sep 19, 2012)

Nice I Like that Concept.


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 19, 2012)

I've got 4 of them...bought them at Safeway @ $4.49 ea and they are quite handy for lots of things in the smoker or the grill.


----------

